# I cannot add snapshots with Reaktor 5 i have trial of Reaktor 6 same time where looks no problem. i use WIndows 10 pro.



## JPQ (May 23, 2020)

i cannot add snapshots with Reaktor 5 i have trial of Reaktor 6 same time where looks no problem. i use WIndows 10 pro. any ideas why is that i wanted add sounds to Monark for example but found this.


----------



## JPQ (May 23, 2020)

is not problem if i use only NI ensembles but custom ensemelbes is problem. becouse with ni stuff there is no trial time. maybe i must upgrade my komplete soon or found solution for this.


----------

